# Open Apology To Jim Power



## Dan Anderson (Aug 18, 2003)

I have posted that I am the longest, continuously training American in Modern Arnis.  This is incorrect.  Jim Power of Flint, Michigan actually has been training longer than I have.  There may be others as well whom I have never met.  Remy Presas taught literally thousands of students in the US.  

Jim is the instructor of Rich Parsons and has been training with Manong Ted Buot for a number of years as well.  I have never met Jim in my years of travel as our paths have never crossed.  According to Rich, he doesn't travel much.  It's that simple.  No disrespect is meant to him nor has it ever.  Just wanted to make that clarification.  

Thanks, Rich, for the reminder.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 18, 2003)

Dan,

I will say, thank you.

Rich


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 18, 2003)

Rich,

Truth is truth.  What more needs to be said?  Hi Jim.  Whoops!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Red Blade (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *I have posted that I am the longest, continuously training American in Modern Arnis.  This is incorrect.  Jim Power of Flint, Michigan actually has been training longer than I have.  There may be others as well whom I have never met.  Remy Presas taught literally thousands of students in the US.
> 
> Jim is the instructor of Rich Parsons and has been training with Manong Ted Buot for a number of years as well.  I have never met Jim in my years of travel as our paths have never crossed.  According to Rich, he doesn't travel much.  It's that simple.  No disrespect is meant to him nor has it ever.  Just wanted to make that clarification.
> ...



Even though you have apologised to Mr Power, you still have not corrected this information on your website.


----------



## ace (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Red Blade _
> *Even though you have apologised to Mr Power, you still have not corrected this information on your website.
> *



It Takes time Dan is true to his word.
Im sure he will change it.

Just Give him a Chance 
:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 11, 2003)

RedBlade,

From what I have seen, Dan hasn't even updated his own personal bio (6th Dan Modern Arnis) page yet.  I  agree with Ace, give him some time.

Palusut


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 12, 2003)

Dan has updated his site since and has not change that section.

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 12, 2003)

Maybe Dan hasn't updated his personal website and I don't know all the places that he posted the inaccuracy, but I respect that he corrected it on the forum with the *highest* volume of Modern Arnis practioners.

I have never met Dan and I publically stated that I am uncomfortable with the use of the title, "Professor", in Modern Arnis outside of GM Remy A. Presas, but still to publically acknowledge his mistake took a lot of character.

If he reads this thread and/or if the interested parties email him about his site and if it is not changed after a suitable amount of time, then there could be room for concern.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Maybe Dan hasn't updated his personal website and I don't know all the places that he posted the inaccuracy, but I respect that he corrected it on the forum with the highest volume of Modern Arnis practioners. *



Yes. He's not trying to be deceptive--he's behind in his HTML editing. Big difference.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2003)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I know Dan Anderson and Jim Power was my first instructor in Modern Arnis. I have had the priviledge to train with him for over 18 years. When the initial release of Dan Anderson was published here Jim's Comment was the Following:



> Well maybe He(* Dan Anderson *) should change it so he does not catch flak or have problems.



I had contacted Dan as a friend to let him know, and so that he could correct it at his leasure. He then posted this open apology. Jim tried to send an e-mail to Dan, only he ended up deleting it (* Twice *). He admits he is not the most computer knowledgable person around.

Tonight Master James Power ask me to post the following:


> I feel sorry for Dan Anderson, if he has to watch everything he says or writes to this detail. I never did nor do I have a problem with Dan. I only wished to avoid any issues or problems.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2003)

This Thread has been closed by the request of Jim Power.


If Dan Anderson has any replies he may send them to me and I will review them, and post them if I think they should be here.

With Respect to everyone
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 13, 2003)

I am going to post this for Dan Anderson as he has requested this and sent me this message.



> This is a message from Dan Anderson at MartialTalk.Com (
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/index.php ). The MartialTalk.Com
> owners cannot accept any responsibility for the contents of the email.
> 
> ...



I feel this issue is now completely closed.
With Respect
:asian:


----------

